# Another don't mix dogs and tortoises thread



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 4, 2020)

A lot has been said about how even the best behaved dogs end up chewing on tortoises.
Well, today as I was applying fresh fiberglass resin to my primary Redfoot enclosures pools, I had my largest Redfoot in the yard and when I looked up she had made a B line for my sleeping 3.5 pound dog at full speed. Mouth open.
I barely had time to grab her up before the chomp happened.
It would've been horrible.
(And I know better)
Just keep dogs and tortoises apart.
It never ends well.


----------



## method89 (Jun 4, 2020)

everyone ok?


----------



## mark1 (Jun 4, 2020)

your tortoise attacked your dog ???


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 4, 2020)

Poor little doggy!


----------



## wellington (Jun 4, 2020)

So you did get to her before the chomp? That would be a horrible way to get woken up, yikes. 
Those tortoises can sure move fast to when they want too


----------



## ZenHerper (Jun 4, 2020)

*flees*


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 4, 2020)

method89 said:


> everyone ok?


Yes
No thanks to Julio


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 4, 2020)

mark1 said:


> your tortoise attacked your dog ???


She did try.
She attacks most interlopers on her turf.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 4, 2020)

I seldom let Suki spend any time outside, or Julio out of her pen.
Julio is a real handful.
I thought that a tortoise trying to eat a dog story would be special.
Julio weighs three times what Suki does.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 5, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I seldom let Suki spend any time outside, or Julio out of her pen.
> Julio is a real handful.
> I thought that a tortoise trying to eat a dog story would be special.
> Julio weighs three times what Suki does.


That is too funny...my cat weighs 34 lbs...about the same as Knobby...so Simon was introduced to Big Sam and Knobs when I adopted him last October...Big Sam was comfortable in his sleeping box when he saw Simon...and he came out to ram the cat and Simon jumped in the air and bounced his feet off Sam's face and actually knock Sam back...one time I am glad Simon is declawed...But believe me...it's pretty hard to stop a fight between a big cat and a big Sulcata...but funny...


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Perhaps the first time the dog was in more danger though lol.


----------



## LasTortugasNinja (Jun 5, 2020)

Funny, but only because the tragedy was avoided. I'm glad no one was injured.


----------



## ColumbiaJane (Jun 5, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> A lot has been said about how even the best behaved dogs end up chewing on tortoises.
> Well, today as I was applying fresh fiberglass resin to my primary Redfoot enclosures pools, I had my largest Redfoot in the yard and when I looked up she had made a B line for my sleeping 3.5 pound dog at full speed. Mouth open.
> I barely had time to grab her up before the chomp happened.
> It would've been horrible.
> ...


???


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jun 5, 2020)

I'm glad you intervened successfully before it turned into a tragedy. It's a good reminder about the unexpected, and I'm glad you shared.

I have to keep my cats away from my indoor turtle enclosures so the kitty claws don't damage the turtle skins...and the turtle beaks don't damage the kitty toe beans.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 5, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Perhaps the first time the dog was in more danger though lol.


I forgot this and I'm surprised Y didn't remind me...I rented a room to a friend for a while and he had a rat terrier that weighed abt 3 pounds. Bob was alive then and probably bwtn 75 and 100 lbs...so we were standing around Bob's pen talking and paid no attention to the very delicate dog that just jumped into a pen with a large adult male Sulcata...Bandit's legs aren't much bigger around then my fingers...so for those who think tortoises are slow...Bob jumped at Bandit and rammed him into the corner of the pen and broke Bandit's front leg...so quick there was no stopping it and Bandit had no defense...


----------

